# Dry start Bubble



## ndrj1 (6 Mar 2016)

Hello everyone,

I thought I'd document my attempt to grow Dwarf hair grass Emersed. I have a 32W Daylight CF bomb about 25cm from the substrate (Amazonia soil) in a 10L bubble I bought from a bric a brac shop sat on a heat mat made for heating substrate in terrariums.




Any suggestions and criticisms as always, are welcome!

Anyone think it's too wet? 

John


----------



## Greenfinger2 (6 Mar 2016)

Hi Ndrj1, Looking Good  I would make a couple of little holes in the film to get a air flow this help to stop mould growth.


----------



## rebel (8 Mar 2016)

How bad is the winter there? I've grown hair grass in temps from 4-30 degrees, very low humidity (gradual acclimatisation), very low to high light, sand (poor growth) to organic soil. Etc.


----------



## ndrj1 (12 Mar 2016)

It drops below Zero in the evenings and gets pretty nippy in the window where I've placed the bowl (hence the heat mat).

I just noticed today some of the roots working their way down into the soil, although no change on the surface yet... but it's only day 7.


----------



## mr. luke (28 Mar 2016)

Hair grass is native to the UK so humidity and temp won't be an issue


----------



## ndrj1 (31 Mar 2016)

#4 week update#

Hi,

for anyone interested, I thought I'd share how my little experiment with dry start DHG is coming along.

Actually, I realise that the photos are SUPER boring, and there's not too much to report actually...

Anyway, I was getting very bored of staring at this bowl waiting for something to happen, so last night I decided to give the hair a trim. I slow siphoned some clean water into the bowl about 5cm above the grass and went at it with a tiny pair of scissors. I then siphoned the water back out and wiped all the clippings from the glass with a rag. I'm hoping this will encourage the plant to send some more runners out...

 

 

 

 

 

 

 I guess only time will tell. The bowl will be 4 weeks old on Sunday


----------

